# New transport Museum



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

just thought i would let you guys know (all be it a tad early :lol that the new transport museum is set to open on June 21st this year. looks quite a cool building too :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I pass this almost every day and have been watching closely. I plan on being a visitor very soon after it opens.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I will soo want to go......


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

My sons loved the old one and I think I'm gonna take them the day it opens.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Talk about an early shout! 

It's a shame they never took us up on the offer of detailing their cars... that would have been pretty cool.....



:thumb:


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Cheers didnt know there was a new one opening, not that I actually visited the old one but will pay a visit in the summer.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

funny but it was supposed to open this April now June..but hey ho,cant wait for this to open.the old one was one of my fave places,though i dont think the new one will be as easy to get to unless you drive to it.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

sounds like a few guys wanna go, think we will need to have a Dw meet up there one day :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> Cheers didnt know there was a new one opening, not that I actually visited the old one but will pay a visit in the summer.


yup, old ones been closed for a little over a year (i think) so im keen to get back up to the new one after it opens, used to love a wander round there at the weekend.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone remember the one before the Kelvin Hall. If I do some of you must as well. You know who you are.
A DW meet would be a great idea. It would show them what an opporchancity they missed from our offer.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

chisai said:


> Does anyone remember the one before the Kelvin Hall. If I do some of you must as well. You know who you are.
> A DW meet would be a great idea. It would show them what an opporchancity they missed from our offer.


yep remember it well it was in St Andrews drive in the old Tramway building..lol i remember ringing the bell they had near the trains,,prolly around 30 years ago.think that place closed around 1983/84 then re opened around end of 86 at the Kelvin hall


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

not long now, just under a month till the riverside museum opens :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

so cant wait for it to open,just hope to get there the day it opens.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

i'll be visiting it
dad used to take me when i was very young and used to always be amazed at the james bong car they had


----------



## paulgjohnston (Mar 28, 2011)

robtech said:


> yep remember it well it was in St Andrews drive in the old Tramway building..lol i remember ringing the bell they had near the trains,,prolly around 30 years ago.think that place closed around 1983/84 then re opened around end of 86 at the Kelvin hall


I queued for hours with my Dad to see stuff from one of the moon landings!


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone seen the pictures ? They've put a lot of the cars on the wall ... What's the point


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

No point in it at all. I want to be able to look into the cars, not see the exhausts and brake pipes.
The rest look great though, can't wait for it to open.

Maybe it's one of those huge conveyor belt type things...you press a button and they rotate on the wall to ground level.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i contacted the museum direct and they told me they will have plenty of cars not on the wall.if the museum is as awful looking as it was on the stv news it will be a major disappointment to us car fans.the place looks as everything is all mixed together.i want to get up close and look into the cars ...so far its looking like a major waste of money and more of an art installation rather than just a great museum.i hope i am wrong.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

robtech said:


> i contacted the museum direct and they told me they will have plenty of cars not on the wall.if the museum is as awful looking as it was on the stv news it will be a major disappointment to us car fans.the place looks as everything is all mixed together.i want to get up close and look into the cars ...so far its looking like a major waste of money and more of an art installation rather than just a great museum.i hope i am wrong.


Looks to be the case sadly.

I mind going to Kelvingrove a year ago and the cars section was borderline embaressing imo for a motoring museum. Not particularly excited by the new place tbh.

For a country with some superb race drivers (Stewart, Coulthard, McNish, McRae etc.) Why's there no section based on them?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

so true,but then were to worried about stupid football.unreal.Scotland what a joke sometimes


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i think i used to ask my parents to go there every weekend when i was little.

look forward to seeing the new one open as well, i'll be able to appreciate some of the metal inside now instead of wanting to play on it....well - i still will


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok gives us a clue where is this new museum


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Across the Clydeside expressway from Partick, Glasgow. On the bank of the Clyde


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't wait for it to open - I just hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

phillipnoke said:


> Ok gives us a clue where is this new museum


visit this site, type in riverside museum, and option A that comes up is the one :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Mick said:


> visit this site, type in riverside museum, and option A that comes up is the one :thumb:


lol nice 1...i love when people cant be bothered typing into google but ask silly questions on forums.lol:lol::thumb:


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't wait, I loved the street in the old one, and the street on this one looks even better. I love ships, so can't wait to see all the models that were hiding down in the basement of the old museum! 

I know what you mean about the cars though....bit gutted about that


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

robtech said:


> lol nice 1...i love when people cant be bothered typing into google but ask silly questions on forums.lol:lol::thumb:


That's why this site exists.....http://lmgtfy.com/, try it - it's brilliant! :lol:


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Feeder said:


> For a country with some superb race drivers (Stewart, Coulthard, McNish, McRae etc.) Why's there no section based on them?


I think Colin McRae's WRC winning Subaru is being donated for display by the McRae family.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

mind this place opens on Monday the 21st of June


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

robtech said:


> mind this place opens on Monday the 21st of June


think you mean tuesday buddy


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Went down at the wekend to have a look at the building, impressive stuff!

Only down side is that it looks like you may have to pay for parking!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Possibly will, though if it's the same as at Kelvingrove art gallery it will be £1 for 4 hours. Not a lot really seeing as its free to get in.

Correction...website says £1 for 3 hours, still a good deal.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

chisai said:


> Possibly will, though if it's the same as at Kelvingrove art gallery it will be £1 for 4 hours. Not a lot really seeing as its free to get in.
> 
> Correction...website says £1 for 3 hours, still a good deal.


so looks like this is how there gonna fund the museum.still cant help but think what was wrong with the old place,now i know why the price of council tax and services like swimming in glasgow is so chuffin high.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Mick said:


> think you mean tuesday buddy


lol well spotted,jings i would have been a bit annoyed if i'd got there and it was shut as i thought monday was the 21st.

cheers dude


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

robtech said:


> so looks like this is how there gonna fund the museum.still cant help but think what was wrong with the old place,now i know why the price of council tax and services like swimming in glasgow is so chuffin high.


Parking at the old one wasn't free either, IIRC it was similar in price.
And why you visiting our museums, living in Paisley. Your cooncil tax doesn't fund our museums..
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

chisai said:


> Parking at the old one wasn't free either, IIRC it was similar in price.
> And why you visiting our museums, living in Paisley. Your cooncil tax doesn't fund our museums..
> Enjoy your visit.


COONCIL TAX pmsl.....very Alf garnet..lol.....

lol must admit i never pay for parking anyway....got a Blue badge thankfully but the gits want 20 quid to renew it in September o its an Admin charge Paisley council shower of Sh!te


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

robtech said:


> got a Blue badge thankfully but the gits want 20 quid to renew it in September o its an Admin charge


Are they really allowed to do that? Legally?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

chisai said:


> Are they really allowed to do that? Legally?


all of the councils charge to renew the blue badge iirc, luckily for me, west dunbartonshires admin charge is only 2 quid :lol:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just don't remember my in-laws having to pay. Hey-ho, that must be what they call progress.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think you're all going to be disappointed boys and girls. For one the colour inside is lime green everywhere. Even the designer is not sure about it. A lot of the exhibits are on the walls as previously stated which prevent getting really close. The big one for me is that there are only a few model ships in a glass case. The rest are in storage with no plans to have them displayed. That's a crying shame from a museum which sits close by a river with so much history in shipping. What are these people thinking about? I've also heard that the building is like the Tardis in reverse. Massive on the outside and small in the inside. Maybe we should nickname it the Sidrat :wall: At least the Glenlee is looking good with a fresh coat of paint.

Here's a picture I took recently


Glasgow transport museum and the Glenlee by Doog E, on Flickr​


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Think ill still pop down tomorrow or wednesday before the schools finish otherwise it will be mobbed


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

think you mean sidrat spitfire :thumb:

im going down tomorrow morning for it opening, as im off anyway, hopefully get some pictures to share and (possibly) save some of you guys a trip if its terrible.

agree with spitfires sentiments that building a new custom structure on the banks of the clyde then not showing some of the fabulous model ships that they had in the old building all seems rather pointless.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

See now i had visions of it being awful and Dougie has confirmed my suspicions! 

I loved all the model ships and old bikes, i fear this is going to be a major disappointment!!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Have they not put in a conveyor belt of the ships/boats they had at the old one? Might pop in tomorrow as well, last day off before my holidays next week.
I'll keep an eye out for the extra shiny cars in the car park. Anyone know the hours?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

chisai said:


> Have they not put in a conveyor belt of the ships/boats they had at the old one? Might pop in tomorrow as well, last day off before my holidays next week.
> I'll keep an eye out for the extra shiny cars in the car park. Anyone know the hours?


from 21 JUNE 2011 opening hours will be: Monday to Thursday and Saturday 10am-5pm, Friday and Sunday 11am-5pm :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone been in today then?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im just back from it, somethings i like other things i hated !

I liked the old street, quite cool, I hated the car wall, couldnt see most of them  The talll ship you need to pay £5 entry. Also where as before things were together, now they have been randomly placed. They dont have a parent and child toilet and the parking today was free, but they dont know about drainage as the car park was like a swimming pool ! oh an parking is quite limited tbh.....


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

grantwils said:


> Anyone been in today then?


i was there for it opening, uploading photos now :thumb:

agreed rob, what was with half the car park tarmacced, and the other half made of loose chippings 

not much new there TBH, i was in the old one just before it closed and most of the stuff is in the new one, more boats on show than i thought which was good, but things are not logically placed at all and the car wall is a joke TBH!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*few pics from today*

ill fire up a few pics from today, excuse the poor quality, battery in my DSLR was dead so ended up taking them on my phone 

anyway, here we go:


































































































































































:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I got some decent pics with the camera but this is the one i took with my iphone of the car wall:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^thats quite trippy, i like that :thumb: (BTW did you clock naveed from still game walking about? he was there with his kids on a day out, folks kept harrassing him for a picture you could tell it was winding him up was a shame)

i assume you took that picture up on the stand next to the train?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

No didnt see him, tbh the only person i was concentrating on was my daughter as she was desperate to find out how to get upstairs an running about constantly as i was tryin to take pics lol

Did see the folk who were dress like they came off the set from Braveheart....a little random


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just back and was lucky enough to get parked in the near corner to the museum. My impressions of it? Well, like spitfire says, a lot smaller inside than I imagined it might be. Car/motorcycle wall, not too impressed although there is the touch-screens that have images of the insides and close ups of the cars, not the same as peering in through the windows. Already been mentioned, no logical layout. Liked the old street but the other 2 mentioned in the floor plan are just vehicles parked on the floor, or was I missing something? Must say, all the staff I spoke to were very helpful and knew what they were talking about. The decor, although lime green, was not in your face as much as I would have imagined. Cafe...was queued right out when I was there.
All in all it wasn't as bad as I had imagined, there seems to be different exhibits to what had been on show previously.
Highlight of my visit was talking at length to "Willie". He worked in the drawing office where they built the South African locomotive. What an interesting chat we had about how it was transported from the works to the Finnieston crane to be loaded onto a ship. It was great chatting to him.
I'll try and get some pics onto this thread later.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

some of my pics:


























































very poor view of the car wall:










more pics:










































































waterside:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

doesn't look like it's any better than before?!?!?!

I'm guessing they were wanting to stop people getting so close to some of the cars....shame....

No doubt I'll pop along as some point...but looks like a step backwards.....


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

HAHA. Rob, i also took a picture of the swirls on that RR, and remember wondering how good it could have been had they taken us up onour previous offer :lol:

CB. im not fan mate, might be better to walk round when its more quiet, but the place being so busy today really didnt help with the small feel inside, as you felt you were constantly fighting through the crowds.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

dreadful place.what a total waste of millions of pounds,kelvin hall was a millions times better.its dreadful to walk about and if your disabled /in a wheelchair theres not enough space.

car wall what a flippin joke ERR ITS A TRANSPORT MUSEUM NOT AN ART INSTALLATION 

Im so angry i could burst at what this place is now like,the old place was one of my all time fave places but this place is just so bad its a pig to get too by foot the parking is non existent and that ferry from Govan what a joke,1.50 return per person and who the heck would want to park there car in govan with all he junkys.

honestly they should move the transport museum somewhere else or back to the kelvin hall .


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think in the summer the location might be better with natural sunlight etc....but they really need to sort out the parking, it is quite limited, and with the schools summer holidays soon it will be even worse.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol i really do sound like a miserable old victor meldrew git.....just annoyed,least we have this and i should just shut my gob.lol


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Some of mine from today.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I want this car :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> some of my pics:


Love it :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

another thought, how are they going to change what cars are up on the "car wall". dont think thats going to be a logistically easy task with the rest of the museum full.

Better still, how are they going to get up to the top ones to clean them etc? wont be long before some of those black ones up top are grey with the dust. and in this day and age of "health and safety" i cant see someone up there with a bucket of soapy water and a van brush hanging from a ladder :lol:

think someone may have made a boo-boo here.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

snow foam mick... snowfoam and a fire engine.. im sure they might have one kicking around..
snowfoam using fire engine, the whole wall.. 20 minutes.. rinse with fire engine :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im sure they will go up at night on one of those platfore things and dust it down, it was a good idea on paper, save space etc, but in reality it has not worked out......

I think ill go back once the schools are back and its a little quieter and see if i appreciate it any more.....


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> snow foam mick... snowfoam and a fire engine.. im sure they might have one kicking around..
> snowfoam using fire engine, the whole wall.. 20 minutes.. rinse with fire engine :lol:


there were actually two or three fire engines, and one of those fire engines with the MASSIVE ladder on top, maybe thats how they do it :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Im sure they will go up at night on one of those platfore things and dust it down, it was a good idea on paper, save space etc, but in reality it has not worked out......
> 
> I think ill go back once the schools are back and its a little quieter and see if i appreciate it any more.....


my thoughts too Rob, ill go back again when all the initial hype has died down and see if it grows on me, or if they change the layout slightly maybe. but TBH i very much doubt it.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

L555BAT!!!...The last time I was in that car it wasnt that clean!...I will be bubbling wreck when I see that car in the flesh again.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i was disappointed after seeing rob's pics.

really wanted to go through to this but the whole point in a car/transport museum is interaction.. heck any museum really.
to put them 50 feet above the ground is just stupid.
my dad said the same.. its about seeing inside the cars, what they were like, getting a feel for them.
not breaking your neck to see one side of it, and the base of a platform.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

on other forums from the bbc news related forums to glasgow museuems etc etc ,everyone is saying how awful it is and those cars on the wall are dreadful..lol and i thought it was just me that thinks this place sucks,theres 1000s feel the same.....hmmmm


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

o and if your hungry take a packed lunch the prices in there cafe are horrendous.... big time eg to feed 4 people you could be 30 quid easily.


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Shame a lot of the cars are on the wall, will still pop along to check it out though


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

dont drive to the place,passed it today car park was full and the que was terrible.people were turning round and leaving.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Seen that also best bet would be find a parking place beside the Fire Station that is close to Yorkhill (foot bridge is beside on of the arches and is an easy walk to the museum)

I went past Saturday afternoon and the off ramp (coming from town center was full and spilling over to the duel carriageway) and South Street (or is it Castlebank Street) was that bad Particks Finest were ushering cars away from the aera)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Spotted a advert on tv today - they are showing a documentary about the build behind the new museum and showing it completed as well  

Think ill do that from the comfort of my sofa, from the pics ive seen its as if they moved stuff around from the original set up and added in new bits and plopped in a new building.

BBC2 Monday @ 10pm (might have been Tuesday, i will check not on laptop just now)


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

looks like Glasgow city council have made a huge mistake with this museum,have spoken with 100s of people on other forums about glasgow and even folk at stv and the bbc have been inundated with letters about how awful it is .....at this rate after a week of it being open its time for it too close and move back to the kelvin hall....pretty pathetic really think the management and planners should be sacked.


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

stevie_m said:


> Seen that also best bet would be find a parking place beside the Fire Station that is close to Yorkhill (foot bridge is beside on of the arches and is an easy walk to the museum)
> 
> I went past Saturday afternoon and the off ramp (coming from town center was full and spilling over to the duel carriageway) and South Street (or is it Castlebank Street) was that bad Particks Finest were ushering cars away from the aera)


Reckon I'll give it a week or 2 let the 'excitement' die down before I venture down then


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I was speaking with some blue badge guides today and even they feel the new museum was a waste of money and doesn't represent anything like a transport museum


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

the museum will be better once the crowds die away its one of those places that really grow on you,yes i was hugely disappointed initially ...but i can now see why they have done it they way they did.

before you used to goto the old place and just look at your faves the new place means you get to see stuff you normally not have bothered with

the cars on the wall thing ..total pain but if you go around the place and even go up the stairs you can see them not to bad after all.....the place is growing on me and yep its a marmite place but ..i'm gonna keep going till i convince my self i love it..lol

besides they still want a few of my classic cycles to show so better not burn all my bridges


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Drove by yesterday afternoon, car park was packed!


----------

